# Cutting logs on bandsaw.



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone use a bandsaw to cut logs into lumber? Looking for a jig idea to make the process easier. Thinking of some kind of sled where I can lock the log in and slide it back and forth.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Carter makes a fence jig. You could probably make one cheaper. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/carter-log-mill-bandsaw-24462/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Moorewoodwork said:


> Anyone use a bandsaw to cut logs into lumber? Looking for a jig idea to make the process easier. Thinking of some kind of sled where I can lock the log in and slide it back and forth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


This is a commercial jig. Nice but expensive. Providing for reference.

http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/t...e15f39afafce3a

This is perhaps the simplest jig I have seen for cutting log section.

The person mentions screwing into the log section from the vertical jig side.

http://www.kudzupatch.com/woodshop/resaw_logs/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2 jigs on this thread*

dudeman has a very nice one. I have the other using 4 folding support rollers and a piece of plywood with a guide to ride the edge of the table. Real simple to make. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Welded up a very nice framework today...........even got it primed(paint).


Basically,it's a cast iron wing or extension from some pce of equip.Have been using it as a "make do" surface plate of sorts?So anyway,a cpl weeks ago a guy comes by to get some resawing done.It all went well,got paid...he's down the rd.

So a day or so after the fact,I'm moving this 12x27 "wing" for the umpteenth time and a lite-bulb came on.This sure would make a mighty nice resawing fence.

So,its done.....its flat,it max's out BS's resawing capabilty's...has "jacking" screws top and bttm that gets that last cpl of .001's.

Biggest thing on resawing in my pea brain is evacuating the cut.Iow's,gotta have an air-assist blowing from the top-down to clear chips from cut.If you google Powermatic BS's...and keep at it.....you'll see that it's an option on certain models.I built ours before realizing that....but,suffice it to say,it does make a noticeable difference.The pressure that we run varies....am still working on pressures when resawing coarse/abrasive woods.Kind of hard to describe....Iow's,what works for general resawing(10-20#'s),is or,ain't gettin it done on abrasive woods.But its more a case of how the air is "aimed" than it is the actual #'s of pressure?Still working on it.


----------

